# Irish Times fantasy golf



## Shawady (19 Apr 2011)

Does anyone know the PIN code for the fantasy golf that was in this morning's Irish Times?


----------



## Sunny (19 Apr 2011)

shawady said:


> does anyone know the pin code for the fantasy golf that was in this morning's irish times?


 
fourball


----------



## Shawady (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks sunny.


----------

